# Fortlaufende, einmalige Nummer für Rechnungen in Word2000



## NeoXtrem (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Laut den neuen Bestimmungen für Rechnungen im Jahre 2004 muss ich eine fortlaufende, einmalige Rechnungsnummer auf meine Rechnungen drucken.

Ich meine aber das ich wenig lust habe und es sicher auch mal vergesse,  jedes mal die Nummer um eins zu erhöhen.

Gibts da etwas in Word das genau das tut? Eine Nummer bei jedem druck oder so höchzählt?

ich hoffe Ihrkönnt mir helfen, bis dahin muss ich noch tippen ^^

ciao
Neo_Xtrem_


----------



## DreamDev (28. Januar 2004)

Tach auch

Ich bin der Meinung das du damit erheblich Probleme bekommen könntest.
Denn woher soll den das aktuelle Dokument (Rechnung) wissen, welches deine letzte Rechnungsnummer war  Dann müsste Word ja jedesmal wenn du es öffnest nachschauen, was für Rechnungen du bereits geschrieben hast und dann den größten Wert ermitteln.

Oder schreibst du jedesmal in die gleiche Datei 

Schau doch mal bei irgendwelchen Freeware Foren nach, da gibets bestimmt kleine Proga mit denen du eine Art Rechnungsverwaltung machen kannst.

Ansonsten kannst du dir ja mit dem Office Paket selber sowas bauen. (Access)

Cu
DreamDev


----------



## BlaBla-HH (31. Januar 2004)

Word ist ja keine Datenbank, sondern ein Textverarbeitungsprogramm. Um jedoch fortlaufende RG-Nummern zu bekommen, musst Du Werte auslesen. Entweder aus einer Datenbank, oder einer Tabelle. Bei einer Excel-Tabelle wäre eine einzige Spalte ausreichend, in der entweder die kompletten RG-Nummern jeweils um 1 ergänzt werden, oder aber eine Zahl hinzugefügt wird. Du kannst dann über eine Formel die Daten dynamisch in Word auslesen lassen. Ich halte eine Datenbank, die automatisch eine fortlaufende RG-Nummer vergibt jedoch in dem Fall für effizienter, da keine manuelle Eingabe erfolgen muss.


----------

